# 2006 Chevy Colorado



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

New addition to our ever growing fleet.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Couple more to wet the pallet.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Cute driveway rig! Bet its extremely nimble and fast....what do you use for weight on the bed? 1/2 pallet of salt??


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

EGLC;1089922 said:


> Cute driveway rig! Bet its extremely nimble and fast....what do you use for weight on the bed? 1/2 pallet of salt??


What would you need weight for?

We have dedicated salt trucks.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Ballast, I bet the rear wheels spin easily.


----------



## RangerDogg (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice rig man i think the flat bed and rear plow is enough weight. Did you do any work to suspension? I want flatbed on mine someday.What kind of plow is it.How big is front and rear plow.What is it going to be used for.


----------



## dmcarpentry (Aug 30, 2008)

very nice rig john 

nice to see something different 


are you running a electric pump now ?

i didnt see the pump box that you usually run.

also what size are the front and rear plows



thanks again for the pics


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

thats a cute little rig


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice little truck ya there. Why did you paint that Fisher SD red? Is it a 6'9" or a 7.5' plow?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That thing is wicked cool!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice blade I like the fact that it basically eliminates the need for shear bolts.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Looks like the SD hangs off the front as much as my HT. I like it very versitile.
Mercer, I believe he runs a fleet of Westerns and Western only does the Suburbanite on Colorados.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Stik208;1090069 said:


> Looks like the SD hangs off the front as much as my HT. I like it very versitile.
> *Mercer, I believe he runs a fleet of Westerns and Western only does the Suburbanite on Colorados*.


True, but that is a fisher SD, look at the trip springs, pin release handle (yellow thing), and lift triangle, it's an SD painted red...


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

RangerDogg;1089940 said:


> Nice rig man i think the flat bed and rear plow is enough weight. Did you do any work to suspension? I want flatbed on mine someday.What kind of plow is it.How big is front and rear plow.What is it going to be used for.


The truck has plenty of weight. I added a leaf in the back and turned the bars up in the front. The front is a Fisher 6' 9" and the rear is a SwingWing 180. It's going to be used for plowing driveways.



dmcarpentry;1090041 said:


> very nice rig john
> nice to see something different
> are you running a electric pump now ?
> i didnt see the pump box that you usually run.
> ...


This truck doesn't need the speed of a Honda Box.
Fisher 6' 9" 12' SwingWing 180.



IPLOWSNO;1090048 said:


> thats a cute little rig


Thank you.



mercer_me;1090053 said:


> Nice little truck ya there. Why did you paint that Fisher SD red? Is it a 6'9" or a 7.5' plow?


I powder coated it red to match the rear and the rest of my fleet. 6' 9"



Banksy;1090064 said:


> That thing is wicked cool!


Awesome.



JD Dave;1090065 said:


> Nice blade I like the fact that it basically eliminates the need for shear bolts.


I sense some for of dig here?????????



Stik208;1090069 said:


> Looks like the SD hangs off the front as much as my HT. I like it very versitile.
> Mercer, I believe he runs a fleet of Westerns and Western only does the Suburbanite on Colorados.


It's a FISHER !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Stik208;1090069 said:


> *Looks like the SD hangs off the front as much as my HT*. I like it very versitile.





GMCHD plower;1090083 said:


> True, but that is a fisher SD, look at the trip springs, pin release handle (yellow thing), and lift triangle, it's an SD painted red...


Yes I know that I was telling him why it was red.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

dmcarpentry;1090041 said:


> very nice rig john
> 
> nice to see something different
> 
> ...


The pump is in that black box in the bed of the truck. Its huge! Litearally a lot bigger motor and tank than your average plow pump. i want to know what kind it is though, but all the markings were taken off of it.

Jon we want video of this thing. Also can you post some pics of that back blade? I want to see how that thing goes back 180. And I think some others do to. No we are not trying to steel ideas.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Thats sweet... Idk why every one is bashing it (well a few people)... I wanna see it in action... So whats the GVW for that? (B4 spare spring.) If u dont mind what do u think u got in this? Truck, Bed, and Plows.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

That is a neat rig. How much did it run you?


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Thats a cool rig. should make short work of driveways. I'd like to see action videos or pics of it as well.

Why is everyone always asking what people pay for everything they post pics of? Just curious, i see that a lot on here.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Jon Geer;1090086 said:


> I sense some for of dig here?????????


Why would you think it's a dig. I was giving you a compliment. I don't recall ever giving you a dig before. All of our Snowing front blades have 180 degree movement and no shear bolts and we have no problem with them and I have talked to Ebling about making there's that way before I even bought my first one. The funny part is it's your backblades that first got me thinking about buying one.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

looks like the tool cats older brother lol


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

DareDog;1090213 said:


> looks like the tool cats older brother lol


haha thats what i thought, it's just like his old tool cat...as always jon very clean set up


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Wont you need more break lights than just the third break light?


----------



## ross3031 (Nov 17, 2008)

At first i thought "what the h*ll is that little thing?". Then i kept thinking about it and that would be AWESOME for our lifestyle communitys with 50-75 doublewide 20ft drives. (I hate doing them but they pay good so....) Our big trucks barely fit in some of the drives so that thing would be great.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow that thing is a nice little setup for a colorado it holds the plows great!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

very cool jon!!! would be fun on driveways!!!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

When you got the SD did the dealer recomend the HT? I was going to go SD but the HT was a couple hundred cheaper and a few lbs lighter.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

I WANT ONE...that would be perfect for the small drives, HOA etc. Maybe in a couple years.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

JD Dave;1090211 said:


> Why would you think it's a dig. I was giving you a compliment. I don't recall ever giving you a dig before. All of our Snowing front blades have 180 degree movement and no shear bolts and we have no problem with them and I have talked to Ebling about making there's that way before I even bought my first one. The funny part is it's your backblades that first got me thinking about buying one.


Thank you. Send me a pic of the front blades.



RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1090419 said:


> Wont you need more break lights than just the third break light?


Look closely in the pics, the lights are all in the blade.



Stik208;1090568 said:


> When you got the SD did the dealer recomend the HT? I was going to go SD but the HT was a couple hundred cheaper and a few lbs lighter.


I never listen to dealers, truck dealers and plow dealers.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Here's your picture.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

JD Dave;1090819 said:


> Here's your picture.


I was thinking of putting one on a truck.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Man that is an awesome truck! I would love to see this thing in action.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Newdude;1090891 said:


> Man that is an awesome truck! I would love to see this thing in action.


Thank you. As soon as we have snow !!!!!!!!


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

well I just lost my tittle for shortest flatbed on plowsite lol


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

I like this rig! Looks like it will work great for driveways.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

02powerstroke;1091358 said:


> well I just lost my tittle for shortest flatbed on plowsite lol


LOL :laughing:


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Jon Geer;1091330 said:


> Thank you. As soon as we have snow !!!!!!!!


You need to get some videos up this year I am subscribed to you on youtube and you haven't had any in a while


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

don't you have the big white one also?????

you can stop plowing now and become an upfitter, 


why do we want to know price???? maybe we have an interest into how much we have to save to get one of our own.

you need a blower truck next, same as above would be awesome


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Jon, do you have any pics of your fleet?


----------



## shepoutside (Apr 6, 2004)

Wicked Truck, Can't wait for the updated snow pic's !!


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

DareDog;1091664 said:


> Jon, do you have any pics of your fleet?


i dont think he keeps them long enough to photograph


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thought i posted on this before. Must have been on lawnsite or something.....Anyway, nice rig


----------



## fargosnowpro (Dec 4, 2010)

EGLC;1089929 said:


> Ballast, I bet the rear wheels spin easily.


Not to answer this for Jon but the truck appears fairly balanced with both units in the air. I'm quite sure the back blade plus flat bed provides enough ballast when they are only using the front plow and vice versa for the rear. No ballast needed!


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

DareDog;1091664 said:


> Jon, do you have any pics of your fleet?


There are some Floating around.



shepoutside;1148528 said:


> Wicked Truck, Can't wait for the updated snow pic's !!


Thank you.



JeepCreepn01;1148538 said:


> i dont think he keeps them long enough to photograph


2-5 years



Jelinek61;1148556 said:


> Thought i posted on this before. Must have been on lawnsite or something.....Anyway, nice rig


Thanks.



fargosnowpro;1148573 said:


> Not to answer this for Jon but the truck appears fairly balanced with both units in the air. I'm quite sure the back blade plus flat bed provides enough ballast when they are only using the front plow and vice versa for the rear. No ballast needed!


What's ballast?


----------



## fargosnowpro (Dec 4, 2010)

Jon Geer;1148619
What's ballast?[/QUOTE said:


> Weight deliberately added to the bed of a truck in order to balance the weight of a front plow. In your case, you have the weight of the back blade doing that so no additional ballast is necessary.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

fargosnowpro;1148654 said:


> Weight deliberately added to the bed of a truck in order to balance the weight of a front plow. In your case, you have the weight of the back blade doing that so no additional ballast is necessary.


i dont understand can you explaine more for me??. ballast???


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

fargosnowpro;1148654 said:


> Weight deliberately added to the bed of a truck in order to balance the weight of a front plow. In your case, you have the weight of the back blade doing that so no additional ballast is necessary.


hahah...first part of that the websters definition?


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

fargosnowpro;1148654 said:


> Weight deliberately added to the bed of a truck in order to balance the weight of a front plow. In your case, you have the weight of the back blade doing that so no additional ballast is necessary.





THEGOLDPRO;1148910 said:


> i dont understand can you explaine more for me??. ballast???





JeepCreepn01;1148950 said:


> hahah...first part of that the websters definition?


I still am confused


----------



## shepoutside (Apr 6, 2004)

What they are asking is, where is the mother-in-law chair for the flat deck :laughing:


----------



## SDP Hauling (Feb 24, 2010)

cool truck you got there...it will make short work of driveways for sure


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

I don't use ballast, I use sand bags..........................................................................................


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

looks like a sweet driveway rig


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I can assume you have gotten to use it, how did it do?


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Stik208;1150267 said:


> I can assume you have gotten to use it, how did it do?


It really has not snowed enough, but we have used it. Its flawless thus far. More to follow.ussmileyflag


----------



## stotts1 (Jan 4, 2010)

this thing is sweet, any action videos?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Yeah Jon, I know you guys got snow the other day finally.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

:


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

yeah you havent had any videos on your youtube account in a while usd to put them on all the time!


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

I'd like to be added to the list that want to see action pics and videos.......:yow!:


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Awesome truck!


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

hey, I think I seen you friday morning about 8:30. Getting on NB 131 from 28th street. If not then someone has a truck EXACTLY like yours .


----------



## bruin250 (Feb 5, 2011)

Sweet little rig


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

So, how did the Colorado pan out this Winter?


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

The Colorado has and still, exceeds our expectations. I will put her up against her larger counterparts any day. She is a snow removal beast.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Do not underestimate the smaller trucks!


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Poor video I found on my phone.


----------

